# internet colab ?



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Anybody tried doing a song with internet friends before ? I have a group of 5 and we are doing a song and am looking for ideas on the best way to do this . So far the plan is to send an MP3 off to each with my basic part and vocal panned hard to one side with a click track panned hard to the other . Then each member could import that into their chosen program , do their part and send back just the click track and their new track as a stereo mp3 . I would then import this and line everything up , delete the click track and be able to mix all the tracks as required . Seems simple sort of , am I missing something ? 
thanks
john


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

madog99 said:


> Anybody tried doing a song with internet friends before ? I have a group of 5 and we are doing a song and am looking for ideas on the best way to do this . So far the plan is to send an MP3 off to each with my basic part and vocal panned hard to one side with a click track panned hard to the other . Then each member could import that into their chosen program , do their part and send back just the click track and their new track as a stereo mp3 . I would then import this and line everything up , delete the click track and be able to mix all the tracks as required . Seems simple sort of , am I missing something ?
> thanks
> john


I've done it with a backup vocal track. But we were using Nuendo and Cubase, basically the same engine from Steinberg.

I would wonder how different software used by each member would cause possible timing issues. Something to think about.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I've done it with a backup vocal track. But we were using Nuendo and Cubase, basically the same engine from Steinberg.
> 
> I would wonder how different software used by each member would cause possible timing issues. Something to think about.


Yep should be inertesting for a PC dummy like me , but told everybody to set up at 44.1 + 16 bit , so we will see what happens if it does come to be . I think everyone has or can get Audacity , and I've tried swapping files from audacity to krstal and no probs. Good winter project.
John


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

It is very easily done.
And unless you're trying to get a commercial ready end product, it should sound pretty nice in the end.

I've done, and still doing, multiple "virtual" jams where you either have a full backing track and just record over its full lenght or multiple players record their parts on just a section of the backing and then one does the mix of all the parts together.

There will be some timing discrepencies between the different tracks done with different software but we're talking a few milliseconds here so not enough to really matter, for a demo.

With the multiple players on one backing, we're doing it this way:
one player record his part on his software and prepare a low-fi MP3 with the full track including his part and also a hi-fi MP3 (128K-44.1K) with just like 4 measures of the beginning of the track (or the click track) and his take without the backing. 
You have the full lo-fi track to hear how everything falls together and the hi-fi track for the proper mix (with 4 measures of clicks for alignment)
Pretty simple.

You shouldn't have major problems doing this collaboration.
Have fun and enjoy.


----------

